# Satin Impervo (alkyd enamel) Update



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Heads Up!
Beginning in '09, Satin Impervo will only be available as a "For Metal Only" paint, and will be labeled as such
This will allow it to be sold for a little while longer...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Too bad paint has a shelf life...or you could stock up and keep using it for years down the road


----------



## Paintguy (Dec 26, 2007)

*...*

The product will remain the same, Just a label change. VOC =(


----------



## panderson2414 (Dec 26, 2007)

the end is not even close I can get paint through many suppliers in industrial coatings that have been on the no go list for voc's for years. I dont think that is good but the us military keeps on spec. For lead based paint for a whole lot of its projects


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update, I use it allot.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> Too bad paint has a shelf life...or you could stock up and keep using it for years down the road


That will be happening I'm sure
I know a few contractors that call Satin Impervo "My Money Maker"



Paintguy said:


> The product will remain the same, Just a label change. VOC =(


That's the way I heard it



panderson2414 said:


> the end is not even close I can get paint through many suppliers in industrial coatings that have been on the no go list for voc's for years. I dont think that is good but the us military keeps on spec. For lead based paint for a whole lot of its projects


There are some of our old favorites that are still around, but are labeled 'For Industrial Use Only', that's how retailers (how most painting contractors purchase paint) can get around it sometimes
That's basically what's happening to Impervo



Kelly Painting said:


> Thanks for the update, I use it allot.


You bet
Looks like jan 09 is the date at this point
These things can change like the wind though
Some retailers will be dropping it (I'm sure) because of the new labeling
Might want to check with your local suppliers/retailers...and register your opinion that they keep it on the shelves


----------



## Paintguy (Dec 26, 2007)

Paint guy = Benjamin Moore Retailer =)


----------

